# Which would you buy?



## Geoff (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm debating on what camera I want for a late Christmas present, I have narrowed it down to a select few.

Keep in mind the price as well when voting, not just how good the product is.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16830120069

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16830120067

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16830120068

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16830120043

My price range is around $300-$400, I would like one that can record video at 640x480 @ 30fps or better (all of those do), will last me a while, decent optical zoom, etc.

I really like the S3-IS, but the 6MP makes it seem a bit less attractive then the A640 or A710, even though the optical zoom isnt as good on those.


----------



## MatrixEVO (Dec 19, 2006)

Have you looked on ebay yet? Maybe you could find a cheap Rebel XT somewhere. Those cameras are great my mom has one. But out of those 4 cameras I would suggest the S3-IS because it is so much better then the other ones, and the MP doesn't matter sooo much.

EDIT: And there is no point upgrading to an A630 when you already have an A620.


----------



## The_Other_One (Dec 19, 2006)

Take a look at some Panasonics.  If you're looking into a larger camera(like the S3 IS) the Panasonic FZ-20 and FZ-30 provide much better quality photos.  Yes, even though the FZ-20 has less megapixles, the images tend to be better...  I had an S2IS for a few weeks but returned it and got my Panasonic FZ20.  I was not at all pleased with the quality.

Oh, and a note about the video options...  Yes, the S3 IS has an awsome movie function...  However, the video is basically uncompressed so you're very limited to how much you can fit on even large cards.  I'm thinking the 256MB card I used in the camera only gave me about 4 minutes of video...


----------



## Geoff (Dec 19, 2006)

The reason I chose Canon was because I have an A620 which takes amazing photos IMO, and I also really like the video functions.  I have a 2GB SD card, so I can store a fair amount of video on there.

And a while ago the cameras on eBay were selling for more then what they cost on Newegg.

I like the A series because it's fairly small, but has loads of manual features.  And ryan, how much do those cameras cost?  Your mom paid like $1000 for hers didnt she?


----------



## DCIScouts (Dec 19, 2006)

I would go with the S3, obviously the most money, but definitely worth that extra money.  Oh, and here's a better deal than Newegg, and if you get it at the store there's no shipping, so it's a couple of bucks cheaper, too...

http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...pansionOID=-536906217&prodBlockOID=1611426061


----------



## Geoff (Dec 19, 2006)

DCIScouts said:


> I would go with the S3, obviously the most money, but definitely worth that extra money.  Oh, and here's a better deal than Newegg, and if you get it at the store there's no shipping, so it's a couple of bucks cheaper, too...
> 
> http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...pansionOID=-536906217&prodBlockOID=1611426061



It says its for $399.  The reason I would go with Newegg is because Im getting a gift card there for christmas.


----------



## DCIScouts (Dec 19, 2006)

Ah, ok, there's a free card with that camera, but if you're getting a gift card, that's fine, too...


----------



## Geoff (Dec 23, 2006)

Bump...

I want a few more opinions before I actually go buy one after Christmas.

And Staples has the S3-IS for $399 as well.


----------



## cuffless (Dec 23, 2006)

S3-is


----------



## vroom_skies (Dec 24, 2006)

I just got the S3-IS about two weeks ago. And while I am no camera expert, I have throughly enjoyed my time with this camera. The feel to this camera is better than I thought it would be. It has a nice solid feel, and conforms to my hand perfectly (smaller hands). 
If you want to see some photos I've taken with this camera go here:
http://3dgpu.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8227
Mind you, almost all of those photos were taken on auto. I've only begun to dabble with manual.

Hope this helps.
Bob

You also might want to check out what theotherone was recomending. Those were the two of the three I had it narrowed down to, but I was able to hold the s3, but not the fz20. I wasn't going to buy a camera I didn't hold in advance.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 24, 2006)

vroom_skies, do you notice a delay between when you press the shutter button and when it actually takes a photo?  Thats the problem I have on my A620 and I wanted to know if it was just the Powershot series or not.


----------



## vroom_skies (Dec 24, 2006)

This is while your in auto and after it focuses.

There really isn't a delay. If anything I'd say half a second to a second. Nothing that bothers me. 

Hope that helps 
Bob

Maybe if you describe the delay I could give you a better response.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 24, 2006)

If I wanted to take a picture of say, my friend jumping off a swing onto the ground, if I press the shutter once he jumped off, it doesnt take a picture for about .5-1 second, and by then they would be on the ground already.


----------



## vroom_skies (Dec 24, 2006)

Well I know I wouldn't be using auto for that shot. I would most likly be under shutter priority mode.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Holiday (Dec 25, 2006)

Just get a Nikon


----------



## Geoff (Dec 25, 2006)

Holiday said:


> Just get a Nikon



I've had great experience with Canon, and I absolutely love their cameras.  It would take alot of convincing for me to get any other type


----------



## TherealChessnut (Dec 26, 2006)

I like the S3-IS... the lower megapixels is a bummer, but I like the shutter speed.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 26, 2006)

TherealChessnut said:


> I like the S3-IS... the lower megapixels is a bummer, but I like the shutter speed.



Ya the faster shutter speed, optical image stabilizer, 12x optical zoom and such are great features.

But do you guys think it's worth an extra $70 or so to get the S3-IS, when I can get the A710 with 7.1MP, 6x optical zoom for $330?


----------



## SFG99 (Dec 26, 2006)

12x optical zoom, in my opinion that is the crucial factor if you are going to buy the S3.  I was at a party last night, one girl had a 10x optical zoom camera similar to the S3 and it (the zoom) made all the difference when trying take long shots.


----------



## JoeP1990 (Dec 27, 2006)

i would go wit the A640...


----------



## Geoff (Dec 27, 2006)

JoeP1990 said:


> i would go wit the A640...



May I ask why?  And dont just say because it has higher megapixels.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 27, 2006)

I went with the Canon S3-IS.

They had it at staples for $369 after $30 instant savings, so I decided to get it there.  I havent used it much, but so far it seems like an excellent camera!


----------



## cuffless (Dec 27, 2006)

good choice. i hope you like it


----------



## The_Other_One (Dec 27, 2006)

[-0MEGA-];533557 said:
			
		

> I went with the Canon S3-IS.



Noooooooo!


----------



## Geoff (Dec 27, 2006)

The_Other_One said:


> Noooooooo!



I know you wanted me to get the other one, but I really love how this is 6MP, 12x optical zoom, optical image stabilizer, uses an SD card, uses AA batteries, and just overall how Canon prints look.

I'll post some pics when I take some good ones, hopefully tonight.


----------



## The_Other_One (Dec 27, 2006)

The FZ20 has a 12x optical zoom, image stabilizer, and uses an SD card


----------



## Geoff (Dec 28, 2006)

The_Other_One said:


> The FZ20 has a 12x optical zoom, image stabilizer, and uses an SD card



Ah, but it uses a proprietary rechargeable battery, right?  I absolutely refuse to buy a camera that has one of those, for many reasons.


----------



## The_Other_One (Dec 28, 2006)

Yup, but you really shouldn't be aginst them.  Typically they can last longer than typical batteries.  Both per charge their and overall life.  They also tend to weigh less...but the FZ20 isn't exactly a light camera.  The lens weighs a ton


----------



## Geoff (Dec 28, 2006)

The_Other_One said:


> Yup, but you really shouldn't be aginst them.  Typically they can last longer than typical batteries.  Both per charge their and overall life.  They also tend to weigh less...but the FZ20 isn't exactly a light camera.  The lens weighs a ton



I know they tend to last longer then traditional batteries, but once you charge it up so many times you need to replace them, and they can be costly.

Also, what happens if you bring your camera someplace and realize you forgot the charger at home?


----------



## The_Other_One (Dec 28, 2006)

I purchased another battery for mine which cost about $15 shipped.  As for forgetting the charger, you could get an AC addaptor   Though, I've never tried to see if it'll charge.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 28, 2006)

The_Other_One said:


> I purchased another battery for mine which cost about $15 shipped.  As for forgetting the charger, you could get an AC addaptor   Though, I've never tried to see if it'll charge.



I'll stick with my AA batteries that take ~550 shots per charge


----------

